# Wyeast In Lager?



## mje1980 (12/1/05)

Just got some more kolsch yeast, and want to know if anyone has used it in lagers?? I love the kolsch it makes, but i have no lager yeast at the moment and am keen to try it in a lager.


----------



## morry (12/1/05)

I would be concerned about fermentation temperatures. Kolsch is an ale and would need to be fermented at around 20 wouldnt it? If you want to try and brew it too cool it would shut off and if you brewed it at the right temperature, wouldnt it just be a kolsch and not a lager? :wacko: I think my logic is right. Hopefully someone else will have a more useful answer.


----------



## MAH (12/1/05)

2565 Klsch Yeast. 
Probable origin: Cologne, Germany
Beer Styles: Traditional American use - Klsch, Fruit beers, Light pseudo lagers
Commercial examples may include: Kess, Paffgen, Muhlen
Unique properties: True top cropping yeast similar to Alt strains. Produces slightly more fruity/winey characteristics. Fruitiness increases with temperature increase. Low or no detectable diacetyl production. Also ferments well at cold 55-60 F range, (13-16 C). Used to produce quick conditioning pseudo lager beers. Poor flocculating yeast requires filtration to produce bright beers or additional settling time. Flocculation - low; apparent attenuation 73-77%. (56-70 F, 13-21 C)

Cheers
MAH


----------



## mje1980 (12/1/05)

I ferment my kolsch at 15c, and it comes out crisp and dryish, just like a lager, so im betting if i dropped it to 12-13c, it would be pretty lager like in a lager recipe, i just thought somebody else may've tried it. Will let you know if i brew it as a lager.


----------

